# kde4, dischi, usb, cd...

## bender86

Ho installato un desktop gentoo, cosa con non facevo forse da anni, con kde4. Con kde3 mi ricordo si poteva usare konqueror per accedere a tutti i dispositivi: andando in media:/ c'erano dischi, lettori cd e simili. Si può fare con kde4? Come?

----------

## cloc3

diciamo che hai (finalmente) reinstallato un desktop linux.

 :Smile: 

purtroppo, adesso konqueror4 non gestisce più i servizi a quel modo.

rimane solo audiocd:/.

puoi vedere i dischi usando dolphin. oppure, come faccio io, puoi configurare il notificatore di dispositivi per lanciare konqueror.

il notificatore è un oggetto di plasma che si può attivare nel vassoio di sistema.

quest'ultimo, a sua volta, è incluso automaticamente nella pannello di default di kde4. ogni nuovo utente se lo dovrebbe trovare pronto e funzionante.

i meccanismi di basso livello sottesi al notificatore di dispositivi dipendono da udev e (sempre più raramente) da hal.

----------

## bender86

Io userei anche doplhin, ma come? Nella barra a sinistra ci sono solo home, rete, radice e cestino.

----------

## cloc3

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Io userei anche doplhin, ma come? Nella barra a sinistra ci sono solo home, rete, radice e cestino.

 

bè, da linea di comando, da menù di kde o da notificatore di dispositivi.

di default, il notificatore dovrebbe mostrarsi in automatico appena inserisci il dispositivo.

se non accade, attiva (con molta pazienza, perché è difficile da mirare), l'opzione "Impostazioni di vassoio di sistema", cliccando il tasto destro sopra l'iconcina del vassoio (ha la forma di un triangolo in un cerchietto).

in più, il notificatore dei dispositivi può essere aggiunto autonomamente al pannello, usando aggiungi oggetti ... (tasto destro nell'angolo in alto).

----------

## Cristian75

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> diciamo che hai (finalmente) reinstallato un desktop linux.
> 
> purtroppo, adesso konqueror4 non gestisce più i servizi a quel modo.
> 
> rimane solo audiocd:/.
> ...

 

Perchè dici finalmente, gnome non è un desktop ?

----------

## devilheart

ma c'è ancora qualcuno che usa konqueror come file manager?

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Perchè dici finalmente, gnome non è un desktop ?

 nel senso che quello che chiedi è uno standard su tutti i DE che cercano di essere user friendly

----------

## xdarma

[flamewarmode=on]

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Perchè dici finalmente, gnome non è un desktop ?

 

Il fatto stesso che ti venga il dubbio è già una risposta

[flamewarmode=off]

:-)

Scusa la battutaccia su gnome, ma secondo me cloc3 intendeva desktop in generale, come "contrario" di command-line.

Non necessariamente gnome.

Comunque lascio che sia cloc3 a spiegare il senso di quello che ha scritto, io ho già contribuito abbastanza al flame ;-)

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ma c'è ancora qualcuno che usa konqueror come file manager?

 

Quasi mai, ormai. Contrariamente a quanto pensavo inizialmente, dolphin è più pratico di konqueror per alcune cose.

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ma c'è ancora qualcuno che usa konqueror come file manager?
> 
> 

 

domani sera, qualcuno non mangia.

----------

## bender86

Dunque, sono riuscito a mettere il notificatore di dispositivi sul desktop (e l'ho impostato in modo da mostrare anche i dischi fissi), è già qualcosa, ma non è proprio quello che volevo. Per intenderci, una cosa come Explorer: nella barra a sinistra di Dolphin vorrei che ci fosse una voce "Dispositivi" da cui raggiungere tutti i dispositivi (rimovibili o meno) e magari anche le condivisioni di rete. Un po' come mettere il notificatore dei dispositivi nel menu laterale di Dolphin.

@altri

L'ultimo desktop Linux che ho usato credo fosse Kde 3.4 o 3.5, parecchi anni fa, non ricordo ci fosse granché oltre a Konqueror.

----------

## Cristian75

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> [flamewarmode=on]
> 
>  *Cristian75 wrote:*   Perchè dici finalmente, gnome non è un desktop ? 
> 
> Il fatto stesso che ti venga il dubbio è già una risposta
> ...

 

si hai ragione non avevo capito bene il senso della sua risposta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Per intenderci, una cosa come Explorer: nella barra a sinistra di Dolphin vorrei che ci fosse una voce "Dispositivi" da cui raggiungere tutti i dispositivi (rimovibili o meno) e magari anche le condivisioni di rete. Un po' come mettere il notificatore dei dispositivi nel menu laterale di Dolphin.

 

Non so se ho capito quello che cerchi di fare, ma per le partizioni presenti in mtab, puoi usare kwikdisk (K -> Sistema -> KwikDisk) che inserisce un'icona nel Vassoio di sistema. Con un clic destro puoi montare/smontare.

----------

